

Startup School notes on GitHub - fenguin
https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-school-2013

======
guynamedloren
Nice work!

Just for fun, I forked this git repo and pushed it to Penflip (github for non-
developers). Might be useful if anybody is looking for a more consumable
format (PDF, ePub, etc):

[http://www.penflip.com/loren/startup-
school-2013](http://www.penflip.com/loren/startup-school-2013)

------
levlandau
Thanks for this. I made a quick and dirty web app with the notes where any one
can edit/filter by speaker. source is
here:[https://github.com/nicktesla/startup-
school](https://github.com/nicktesla/startup-school) live version is here:
[http://startupschoolnotes.meteor.com](http://startupschoolnotes.meteor.com)

